# kleiner naturnaher Schwimmteich geplant...



## buzzi (18. Apr. 2008)

Hallo,

jetzt ist es soweit, nach einem Jahr der Recherche habe ich die Planung unseres kleinen Schwimmteiches erst einmal abgeschlossen
und möchte nun das Projekt hier vorstellen.
Für Anregungen und Kritik bin ich dankbar.
Es soll ein naturnaher Schwimmeich der Kategorie II bis III werden, ich habe mich bei der Planung an die Empfehlungen von Richard Weixler gehalten. Hier ein paar Daten:

- Gesamtfläche ca. 60m² (5mx12m) mit EPDM-Folie
- Volumen etwa 50m³
- Regenerationsbereich 0-1m tief ca. 30m², mit kleinem Ufergraben
- Schwimmzone 2m tief ca. 20m², relativ steile Böschung ohne Mauer o.ä., weil wir unter der Muttererde nur extremen Lehm haben, da kann man fast senkrecht graben, das hält.
- Einstieg über Stufen mit feinem Kies und Porphyr, ca 4m²
- Skimmer mit Pumpe 12V im Wasser (ca. 4400l/h) versorgt einen Quellstein /Düsen o.ä. am anderen Ende um eine Oberflächenströmung zu erreichen
- geplant sind etwa 90 Unterwasserpflanzen sowie 80 Sumpf/Flachwasserpflanzen für die Filterung in Beeten angelegt mit Sand und mit Kies abgedeckt
- Wege mit groben Kies zwischen den Beeten für die Pflege, umlaufender Rand der Schwimmzone aus Porphyr

Mehr fällt mir im Moment dazu nicht ein. Sollte ich was vergessen haben, einfach fragen. Die Bilder werden wohl auch einen entsprechenden Überblick 
geben.

Gruß
buzzi


----------



## Wuzzel (18. Apr. 2008)

*AW: kleiner naturnaher Schwimmteich geplant...*

Hallo Buzzi ! 

Schönes Projekt ! 
Viel Erfolg damit ! 
Und Herzlich Willkommen hier im Forum. 

Das einzige was mich derzeit etwas irritiert ist die Platzierung des Skimmers. 
Hast Du da wirklich die vorherschende Windrichtung mit berücksichtigt ? 

Liebe Grüße 
Wolf


----------



## Digicat (18. Apr. 2008)

*AW: kleiner naturnaher Schwimmteich geplant...*

Servus Buzzi

Herzlich Willkommen  

Wegen der Skimmerplazierung muß ich Wolf rechtgeben, habt ihr leicht fast immer Süd-Wind  

Zu den Einstiegsstufen, die Trittfläche bildet Kies oder Porphyr. Wenn Porphyr, der wird sich schnell mit Algen belegen und dann sehr rutschig  Unfallgefahr !!!!

Sonst wäre mir nix aufgefallen, eine sehr schöne Anlage


----------



## buzzi (18. Apr. 2008)

*AW: kleiner naturnaher Schwimmteich geplant...*

Guten Abend miteinander!

Das der Skimmer auf den ersten Blick falsch plaziert aussieht dachte ich mir schon, doch das hat seine Richtigkeit. Von Westen her stehen Häuser, Wald, Hügel rum und von Süden gibts eine schöne große Freifläche mit Blick ins Tal. Ich hätte selber nie gedacht, das von dort der Wind so bläst, aber kommt mal vorbei und setzt euch auf die Terrasse, da pfeift es fast immer um die Ecke.
Das mit dem Einstieg muß ich mir noch genauer überlegen, der Porphyr soll hauptsächlich den Kies auf den Stufen im Zaum halten, ohne Stufen wirds wohl doch ein recht langer Weg ins Wasser und so viel Wiese ist da nicht mehr "freigegeben" von der Chefin  

Gruß
buzzi


----------



## Martin a. B. (19. Apr. 2008)

*AW: kleiner naturnaher Schwimmteich geplant...*

Hallo Buzzi

Tolles Projekt!  
Einzig was mir auffällt:
Du hast teilweise sehr steile/(spitze) Böschungen. Ist dein Boden so standfest?  

gruß
Martin

"Wo müsst man denn da mal vorbeikommen, um sich auf der Terrasse was vorpfeifen zu lassen?"


----------



## buzzi (19. Apr. 2008)

*AW: kleiner naturnaher Schwimmteich geplant...*

Hallo Martin,

bei uns ist unter der Muttererde überall schöner fester Lehm, da geht mit Spaten fast gar nichts, insofern bin ich ganz zuversichtlich. Sonst hätte ich wohl ein Problem  

Gruß
buzzi


----------



## Wuzzel (19. Apr. 2008)

*AW: kleiner naturnaher Schwimmteich geplant...*

Buzzi, ... bei dem Boden drück ich Dir dann die Daumen, das Du nicht das gleiche Problem hast, wioe ich... Wasser im Teich, bevor die Folie drin ist. Hab selber auch so lehmigen Boden. 
Vielleicht machst Du mal irgendwo ein Probeloch !? 

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## kirschhofer (19. Apr. 2008)

*AW: kleiner naturnaher Schwimmteich geplant...*

hallo Buzzi,

mit dem Lehmboden ist das so eine Sache. Wenn der trocken ist, ist er fast wie Beton so hart. Wenn er nass/feucht ist fängt er an zu fliesen. Dieses Problem hab ich bei mir an einer Stelle auch, dort ist der Druck des Hanges so stark, dass er den Lehm "abfliesen" lässt. Jetzt hab ich dort, oben einen Holraum und an der Sole einen Buckel! D.h. achte auf den Erddruck. 

Ein weiteres Problem welches du auch bekommst, ist der Erdwall direkt hinter dem Teich. Hier musst du dafür sorgen, dass das Regen/Sickerwasser nicht in den teich läuft. Sonst hast du dort sehr starke Nährstoffbelastung im Teich. 

Bzgl. deines Kreislaufes sorg dafür, dass es keinen Kurzschluß gibt und das Wasser sich auch wirklich lange im Filterbereich aufhält.

Ansonsten mach die Böchungen nicht so steil bzw. mach dir Treppen rein, damit die Böschung nicht runter rutscht.

Viel Spaß beim Bau.


----------



## günter-w (19. Apr. 2008)

*AW: kleiner naturnaher Schwimmteich geplant...*

Hallo Buzzi,
überleg dir ob du den Schwimmbereich nicht doch mehr in die Länge baust. Dein Pflanzbereich auf eine Seite mit einer beiter Flachwasserzone da die meisten Wasserpflanzen max. 30 cm Wassertiefe brauchen. 
Auf jeden Fall schon mal gutes gelingen.


----------



## buzzi (21. Apr. 2008)

*AW: kleiner naturnaher Schwimmteich geplant...*

Guten Morgen zusammen,

danke für die Hinweise! Das mit dem Lehm ist also gar nicht so ohne? Fließt der denn auch später wenn das Wasser drin ist, dann ist doch ein Gegendruck da, und wie ist das dann in der Ebene, weil Hang habe ich keinen. Wie verhält sich das mit den Böschungen, ich dachte, wenn das Wasser drin ist, hält das  
Auf den Erdwall muß ich in der Tat aufpassen, wahrscheinlich lege ich noch eine Drainage davor in den Kiesweg.

@ Günter: Da für den Schwimmbereich sowieso wenig Platz ist, mach ich mir keine Gedanken wegen der Länge, richtig schwimmen kann man so oder so nicht. Das ist aber kein Problem, vor allem seit ich hier im Forum von der Schwimmstrippe gelesen habe, das ist genau das was ich gesucht habe  
Also kann ich mein Augenmerk auf die richtige Unterbringung der Wasserpflanzen legen und es ihnen so angenehm wie möglich machen, wir wollen doch einen schönen sauberen Teich  

Gruß
buzzi


----------



## thias (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: kleiner naturnaher Schwimmteich geplant...*

Hallo Buzzi,

schönes Projekt hast du da vor und ich wünsche dir viel Gelingen.

Ein paar Tipps hätte ich noch, sie sind aber mit meinen Erfahrungen recht subjektiv.
- EPDM-Folie ist sicher eine Kostenfrage, PVC tut es auch, wichtiger ist dickes Vlies untendrunter und am Besten noch obendrauf. Das kann man gut und dauerhaft gestalten und man hat nicht mehr die glitschige Folie.
- Aus Sicherheitsgründen würde ich die Steilwände mit Stufen versehen, damit man an jeder Stelle den Teich verlassen kann. Macht sich für Pflanzen auch gut.
- Du hast keine Bodenabsaugung drin, d.h. du musst ein paar mal im Jahr den Mulm absaugen. Ich bin Fan vom naturagart-Prinzip. Da ist der Filterteich getrennt und der Mulm wird vom Boden abgesaugt. Der Schwimmteich selber ist nährstoffarm und das Sediment lagert sich im Filterteich ab... Wenn man baden geht, funktioniert das auch


----------



## buzzi (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: kleiner naturnaher Schwimmteich geplant...*

Moin Thias,

ich habe dein  Projekt schon letztes Jahr bewundert und ich muß sagen, da hat sich jemand ganz schön ins Zeug gelegt und die Natur bis ins Detail nachgebildet - Hut ab. Diese Idee mit dem verputzen gefällt mir sehr gut, aber wie ist das wenn  man da anstößt, das muß doch dann wie Schmirgelpapier sein, da ist mir eine glitschige Folie doch lieber  
Das mit der Stufe habe ich mir auch schon mal überlegt zumal ja im Eingangsbereich sowieso schon vorgesehen - beim Schwimmen stört das nicht und für eine Wettkampfbahn reicht der Platz sowieso nicht. Bis zum Startschuß wird wohl noch einige Zeit vergehen, bis dahin ist die Planung sowieso nicht endgültig, es gibt immer wieder neue Ideen.
Die Bodenabsaugung habe ich bewußt weggelassen auch mit der Gewißheit den Mulm absaugen zu müssen. Die Pumpe ist nur zum erzeugen einer Oberflächenströmung da, um den Skimmer mit Futter zu versorgen. Das soll auch (nach Richard Weixler) das Zooplankton schonen. Was macht man eigentlich mit den Sedimenten im Filterteich wenn das mal in ein paar Jahren mehr geworden ist? Da gehen die Meinungen auseinander...

Gruß
buzzi


----------



## nobsi (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: kleiner naturnaher Schwimmteich geplant...*

hi buzzi!

ich habe 2007 mein projekt schwimmteich realisiert.

wenn du so wie ich total lehmigen boden hast, brauchst du dir über die steilheit der wände nicht viel gedanken machen.
ich habe wie auch auf meiner homepage ersichtlich sehr lehmigen boden und machte die wände des schwimmbereiches als richtige 90 grad wand.
dort wo während des buttelns etwas erde ausgebrochen ist, habe ich das entstandene loch mit gefüllten silosandsäcken (ähnlich den teichsäcken, nur um vieles billiger) wieder gestopft.
bis heute ist da nichts ins rutschen gekommen, da ja der wasserdruck entgegenwirkt.

bei deiner geplanten pumpengröße habe ich allerdings etwas bedenken, ob die leistung ausreicht.
ich habe eine trocken aufgestellte pumpe mit 15.000 l/stunde. für meinen geschmack auch einen hauch zu groß dimensioniert, eine 13.000l/stunde hätte es auch getan.
jedenfalls war diese kürzlich defekt und ich musste statt dessen eine kleine tauchpumpe nehmen, um die reparatur zu überprücken. die tauchpumpe hatte laut typenschild eine förderleistung von 3800 l/std. die skimmerklappe hatte sich zwar bewegt, von einer oberflächenabsaugung war jedoch nichts zu sehen.

ich glaube nicht, dass du mit 4400l/std zufrieden sein wirst.

:cu 
norbert


----------



## buzzi (16. Apr. 2009)

*AW: kleiner naturnaher Schwimmteich geplant...*

Hallo,

jetzt ist es endlich soweit! Nach 2 Jahren Planung habe ich, Wirtschaftskrise und Kurzarbeit sei dank, mit den Erdarbeiten begonnen und bin schneller vorangekommen als erwartet. Der Einstiegsbereich sowie die Regenerationszone mit Ufergraben sind soweit fertig. Hier die ersten Eindrücke vom Arbeitsfortschritt:

 

 

 

 

 

Am Samstag kommt der Bagger, holt das überschüssige Material ab und gräbt mir das Loch für den Schwimmbereich, denn für 2m tief mit dem Spaten in den Lehm graben bin ich nicht genug, das lasse ich dann doch lieber machen
Jetzt bleibt nur noch die Frage, soll ich von dem "guten" Lehm was aufheben für die Planzbeete, oder reicht da lehmiger Sand aus? Ich möchte nicht zuviel des Guten tun und zuviel Nährstoffe hineinbringen. Bin natürlich auch für weitere Hinweise und Anregungen offen.

Gruß
buzzi


----------



## Annett (16. Apr. 2009)

*AW: kleiner naturnaher Schwimmteich geplant...*

Hi.

Wenn Du eine Lagermöglichkeit hast, dann würde ich mir eine ordentliche Portion auf die Seite packen. Und sei es nur, dass Du für die nächsten Jahre ausreichend Material für Seerosen-Umtopfaktionen hast.


----------



## günter-w (16. Apr. 2009)

*AW: kleiner naturnaher Schwimmteich geplant...*

Hallo Buzzi, na dann gutes gelingen
Gruß Günter


----------



## buzzi (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: kleiner naturnaher Schwimmteich geplant...*

So, 

ein paar Wochen sind vergangen und ich war schon fleißig am werkeln. Hätte nicht gedacht, daß das so schnell geht. Die Mauerarbeiten sind fast vollendet und auch der Quellstein ist mittlerweile schon da. Jetzt fehlt nur noch etwas Substrat und die Pflanzen können kommen  und natürlich auch ordentlich Regen, damit das befüllen billiger wird 
Vielleicht klappt es dann sogar noch mit dem Anbaden im Mai...

@ Eckentaler: Jetzt wäre auch mal Zeit für einen Besuch, falls du noch Interesse  hast.

Gruß
buzzi


----------



## Eckentaler (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: kleiner naturnaher Schwimmteich geplant...*

hi

jo geil

bin heute Muttertag in Forchheim und könnte mal kurz kommen

rufmich doch mal nach um Formel 1 rum  an

0171 83 85 87 0

bis dann


----------

